# Media software and Linux



## phil (Jan 30, 2006)

Looking for a change and looking to fiddle around with Linux on a spare system. A quick question though, do most Linux OS's support things like TV cards and DVD play back. I'm looking to create a simple media system but want to use something other than windows, would like to expand my knowledge. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2006)

well the drivers to install your vid card are sometimes more than a tad difficult to install but it will work givin a little time as for dvd's their were huge hinders in the process due to copy rights etc but it does work now im sure let me boot into linux later ill pop one in and let you know if it works after a regular install but u may need to download a program dk........


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 30, 2006)

Try VLC.


----------



## phil (Jan 30, 2006)

VLC? Sorry, bit of a beginner.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 30, 2006)

phil said:
			
		

> VLC? Sorry, bit of a beginner.




http://www.google.com/search?q=vlc&...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official

or http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## OOTay (Jan 31, 2006)

Well if you want to experiment with linux i recomend the Linux Live Discs. Just burn one and pop it in and boot from it. This will help you figure out if A. You like Linux, and B. What distro you like. Remember when running some live discs that you might be limited on what you do. So have fun!
Heres a list of linux live discs: (i like ubuntu  )
http://www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php


----------



## phil (Jan 31, 2006)

I've just been playing with Suse 10.0, i am impressed. Very impressed indeed. Only issue i had is i could not find my wireless network. Looking closer at it though the wireless card seemed not to be activated at startup by suse. Maybe something to do with the live CD!?

Suse had some pretty good media products itself, is this VLC better? What about a divx? Always got mine from an intervideo disk. Prefer not to pay for these things if possible.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 31, 2006)

phil said:
			
		

> I've just been playing with Suse 10.0, i am impressed. Very impressed indeed. Only issue i had is i could not find my wireless network. Looking closer at it though the wireless card seemed not to be activated at startup by suse. Maybe something to do with the live CD!?
> 
> Suse had some pretty good media products itself, is this VLC better? What about a divx? Always got mine from an intervideo disk. Prefer not to pay for these things if possible.
> 
> Thanks guys.



1.) all networks are disabled on live cd's afaik. just the default
2.) Try it


----------



## phil (Jan 31, 2006)

Also downloading Ubuntu and Madrake, have a look at a few first before i make any decision. Looking good though. I could not believe Suse had an inbuilt TV program.

My only other issue is divx and able to play 'protected' dvd's. I could not get it working on the live cd version, long shot anyway!

Heard a  lot of fuss about gaming with linux, i am pretty sure i saw some kind of opengl thing in there. I am not a big gamer, but whats the deal? 

Sort out the DVD's and i think im convinced.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 31, 2006)

phil said:
			
		

> Also downloading Ubuntu and Madrake, have a look at a few first before i make any decision. Looking good though. I could not believe Suse had an inbuilt TV program.
> 
> My only other issue is divx and able to play 'protected' dvd's. I could not get it working on the live cd version, long shot anyway!
> 
> ...




I dunno about the protected dvd thing, as I just use windows to play my dvd's (laptop), but for gaming, youll most definatly want an Nvidsia card unless you know ati supports the card nyour gonna use or are using in their linux drivers (mobilitys...? yeah.. I wish too  )

I personally dont like ubuntu because of it using gnome.. I prefer KDE but thats just me 

I need to try Kubuntu..


----------



## phil (Jan 31, 2006)

Just had a quick trial of ubuntu, i much prefer suse, now onto mandrake. Any other suggestions?

I have an ATI 9600 256mb pro, not got a clue where to start in regards to drivers on linux in general. Ubuntu recognised the graphics card as an ati 9600 if that means anything. 

Reason so many q's about the dvd etc is i am running my own media suite in the bedroom. ati remote wonder etc. tv, recording etc. 

Looks like i may have to go dual boot, again, know very little bout that. Any chance of have an OS on each of my hd's, save partitioning and have dual bootup as such. Not sure if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## nick255 (Jan 31, 2006)

It is possible to have an os on each harddisk as i have done it, i had winxp on first hd and gentoo on the second.

Basically you could either just switch the boot order in the bios to go between os, or have linux boot first and setup lilo/grub to boot to xp mainly as doing the other way round the windows boot menu doesnt seem to  be easy to setup to boot other non windows os's.


----------



## phil (Jan 31, 2006)

Sounds good, how easy to set up?  lilo/grub programs i'm assuming? Any step by step instructions you know off? Thanks


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 31, 2006)

My video caputer card doesn't work in Mandriva.  The manufacturer doesn't supply linux drivers, is there anything I can do to get it to work?


----------



## phil (Jan 31, 2006)

Had a look at lilio and grub, lost me a bit to be honest. Maybe i will use boot magic! Easier option! I would have thought linux would have had its own inbuilt support for multiple booting. I dont know!


----------



## nick255 (Jan 31, 2006)

I wouldnt say that setting up grub is as easy as partition magic you have to edit a grub file (grub.conf) thats usually in /boot , im trying to remember because i havnt used linux for a while. 
Ild say if you go to the gentoo website and have a look through their documentation, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=10
they basically have a step by step manual guide to setting up a linux distro, gentoo in this case.

Only problem is because you can have different boot loaders, kernels, config files on different linux distro's these instructions might need modifying abit to work on your particular linux.


----------

